# Why no timers?? (reminders)



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

If I want a reminder of a show that's coming on you can set a it so that the show switches to the channel when it starts. I really miss that feature from my LG receiver.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We have had this debate before... there is no right/wrong answer for it.

Basically... since the unit is a DVR... You can set your program to record... And since you can watch it LIVE while recording, it acts as a timer/reminder... with the added benefit if you are not there... you can still catch the show you "wanted" to watch.

I know some people use the reminders as an alarm clock, or to make sure the News is right there when they wake up. And since you can't force it to the buffer display (there are ways to do it though), it doesn't work "the same" as auto-tunes.


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

[sorry, this has nothing at all to do with this thread ]

Earl, that is an incredibly cool avatar! Where did you get that? Does such a neon sign actually exist? If so, I know what's going to be on my Christmas list .

-- robert


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Earl, This is my first DVR and I have to get into the mindset of recording everything I want to watch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rmingee said:


> [sorry, this has nothing at all to do with this thread ]
> 
> Earl, that is an incredibly cool avatar! Where did you get that? Does such a neon sign actually exist? If so, I know what's going to be on my Christmas list .
> 
> -- robert


images.google.com

And yes... it does:
http://www.neoncentral.com/inventory.jsp?number=G6080NC


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Tmax88 said:


> Thanks Earl, This is my first DVR and I have to get into the mindset of recording everything I want to watch.


It takes a little while, but once you get use to NOT having to be at the TV, when the BROADCASTERS want you to be.... It is a liberating feeling..


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> images.google.com
> 
> And yes... it does:
> http://www.neoncentral.com/inventory.jsp?number=G6080NC


Thanks! Here's a cheaper option for what looks like the same item:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chicago-Bears-N...hZ005QQcategoryZ94972QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Someday it will be mine .

-- robert


----------

